# Haven't drawn in awhile. :)



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

So, I haven't drawn in awhile and I'm really tired tonight so I'm using one I had drawn a few days ago for Indigo Betta. 

Opinions??


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

That is really cute!!! I love it!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------

